# The nail lacquer addiction!



## Cocktail_party (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm addicted to a loooot of different types of makeup (mostly lip smackers and lip glosses), but when it comes to MAC I have a fetish for nail lacquers (okay, and pigments too, heh)!  Doing my nails is a guilty pleasure of mine, and although there are most likely other ladies here who have larger collections than my own, I'm quite happy with the progress I'm making ^_^







L to R:
Top row: Silverstruck, Beiged Bliss, Whirlwind, $$$$$ yes, Fluid, Vin Goth, Gold Veneer, Cooltip, Varicose Violet

2nd Row: Perplexing, Plasma Blu, Demi-Blanc, Toast of the Town, Rainy Day, Freezerblu, Frijidaire, On the Prowl (Hello Kitty collection)

3rd row: Steamy, Lola Devine, Aloe Aloe, Seasonal Peach, Phosphor, Girls Will Be Girls

23 bottles and counting with 3 more on their way in the mail ^_^  I'm always on the lookout for ones I've missed, but I don't buy every nail lacquer out there because there are shades that I don't care for; I just collect and buy the ones I find most unique and beautiful to me.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 28, 2009)

wow what a great collection!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 28, 2009)

Great collection!  I love some of the polishes MAC puts out.  Those ones coming out with Style Warriors look hottt!!


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Your collection is gorgeous! Have you used Phosphor? I just got it at CCO and used it with a base coat (Orly Bonder) and it really stained my nails yellow. Has it done that with you?


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 1, 2009)

^^Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But no, I haven't tried my Phosphor yet as I just got it very recently.  That's weird that it would do that even with a base coat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've used Plasma Blu (same finish and also from Neo Sci-Fi) several times and it never game me any trouble.  The only polish that's been a bit difficult for me has been Vin Goth but it could just have been because of the glitter :\

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Great collection!  I love some of the polishes MAC puts out.  Those ones coming out with Style Warriors look hottt!!_

 
Ahhh, I know!  I'm super duper excited for those!  I'm going to be all over those like mud on a pig, as well as the minty green one coming out with Sugarsweet!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the pic, they're all so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I love your Rei avatar. I love me some sailor moon ;p


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

wow!!! i love your collection, it is so hard to choose nail polish colours, they are all so pretty.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 2, 2009)

^^I know what you mean about having a hard time choosing colours, sometimes there's just too many, lol.  There are also colours I'm suuuuper picky about, like reds.  That's why you don't see any reds in my collection, I've yet to find a MAC one that makes me jump out of my seat.  I'm always on the hunt though


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 3, 2009)

Great collection! Plasma Blu looks like a great color


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2009)

i love nail polish! what a great collection!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

nice collection! they are so pretty!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 3, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Cocktail_party (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Great collection! Plasma Blu looks like a great color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's definitely a conversation starter, I'll tell you that.  It's one of my faves.


----------

